# 110G LETIGRAMA new reef tank



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

We are safe and sound on week #3 so water parameters are excellent and everyone is very happy. We had all kinds of Algae and diatom blooms, i think the worst is over... Changes will come, now I am just letting everyone enjoy the ride and get used to their new home. . Hope you like the pics. The are way too blue as I have 3 blue T5's, I will be replacing one of them for a daylight and hopefully we'll loose the blue hue a bit.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that thing is tall!!!!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Letigrama said:


>


Are these mojanos? Neat that it's hosting a clown.
But they're kinda getting a bit out of control, don't you agree?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi. They are all Bta's. Somedays they buble up some days they are more elongated.. they are rose/green bta's


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Wow that thing is tall!!!!


I know, ill be looking to do some tall aquascaping in the summer..
. I can almost not reach the bottom when I'm on my steps and I'm pretty tall!


----------

